# Tires for Polaris Scrambler 500



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a neighbor that has a 2001 Polaris Scrambler 500 and needs new rear tires. I know nothing about these bikes and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation on tires. I heard the bearclaws were good for this bike. He is mainly a trail rider who takes it slow. Needs to be a good all around trail tire. thanks guys.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bear claws are an old proven tire. they last a while and are good all-around trail cruisers.
you also have the mudlite sp's, mudlite xtr's, gbc dirt commanders and grim reapers. i dont think you will go wrong choosing any tire like that.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet thanks


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

i had the bearclaws on my 03 scrambler and loved them. they grip really well in most situations and when i sold it they had atleast 600 miles and were half tread or better. ride really smooth and good in general.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Get the Zillas on the back. I have the 22x11-10 Zillas on my 500 Scrambler and they are awesome. I got them for a great price through Mudthrowers site.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

He ended up wit mudlites. He seems to be real happy with them


----------

